# Coffin Cooler



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Instead of just focusing on fun food selection at our last party we decided to spice up the drink area too. We decided to build a coffin cooler - the finished product was more elaborate than I had originally envisioned. Complete with cooler lining, a drain and slow self closing hinge to avoid smashed fingers.

At party time we threw in a couple glow sticks in the ice and set out toe tags with various dreadful deaths on them - all guests had to do was add their name and tag their bottle. It was a big hit!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh that is awesome! My friend was given a pink baby coffin and he wants to do this,thanks for the idea!


----------



## PollyCarbon (Feb 23, 2011)

You did an amazing job on that coffin. Love how the way you have it displayed is like how they are laid out in real life.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That is awesome! How did you make the cooler lining and drain?

Eric


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

Very, very cool!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have wanted to do a coffin coller for awhile.Love it!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments - my idea was not nearly as elaborate as this came out. My Dad took over and just went to town including the liner. All the parts came from Home Depot & Lowes except for the hinges which he got at Rockler. (Lid-Stay Torsion Hinge) 
The liner is called FRP, from Home Depot. It comes in sheets and is similar to a shower liner. It is glued in and then the seams are cauked with white aquarium sealant.
The drain is just a simple bathroom sink drain.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

That is awesome. Looks really great in the room. Love the toe tag idea as well.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Now that is a coffin to die for. Enough libation for eternity. I want to be put in that coffin with all the beer.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments - my idea was not nearly as elaborate as this came out. My Dad took over and just went to town including the liner. All the parts came from Home Depot & Lowes except for the hinges which he got at Rockler. (Lid-Stay Torsion Hinge)
> The liner is called FRP, from Home Depot. It comes in sheets and is similar to a shower liner. It is glued in and then the seams are cauked with white aquarium sealant.
> The drain is just a simple bathroom sink drain.


Thanks for the liner information. That is awesome! I am seeing one of these in my future! 

Eric


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Is there any insulation on this? Could put styrofoam sheets under the liner, though with such a big open area it may not make much of a difference.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

While it is not officially insulation the liner seemed to do a fine job - the ice stayed...well icy once we started icing everyting mid afternoon and through the party late into the night. It didn't turn into a lake of floating beers. However we did start with cold bottles as we had them in the fridge and it was watery by morning...or well by afternoon by the time I got up! So if you are looking for longer I am sure adding some insulation might help extend the life of your ice!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Very, very nice! Looks like dad's quite the woodworker!


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Another project to add to the list. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is one of the coolest things I've ever seen!! Great work!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I just saw one of these on Instructables. Yours is much better thought out. I'm trying to talk myself into making one, but storing a coffin for the rest of the year would be a huge pain. What to do, What to do...


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

And I thought I was big time when I set one of our coffins up on sawhorses, lined it with plastic sheeting, and filled it with ice and drinks!!!

That is beautiful!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

RunawayOctober said:


> I just saw one of these on Instructables. Yours is much better thought out. I'm trying to talk myself into making one, but storing a coffin for the rest of the year would be a huge pain. What to do, What to do...


In addition to making the coffin we made a dolly to roll it around on for easy storage in our crawlspace. Because we filled it with other props in the off season it didn't take up any more room than the storage boxes we originally had those items in!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Brilliant! This was well designed. Thanks for the info. Also, good selection of beers. Cheers.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

That is really well done. Love how it looks displayed.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

very creative!!! looks awsome


----------



## neka4ok (May 24, 2010)

great job!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> In addition to making the coffin we made a dolly to roll it around on for easy storage in our crawlspace.


Crawlspace  Bet the cable guy will be surprised when he comes across a coffin under your house


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

creepyhomemaker said:


> Crawlspace  Bet the cable guy will be surprised when he comes across a coffin under your house


I hadn't thought of that - you are so right! Reminds me of a funny story I read on one of the threads (couldn't find it again to post the link) about someone having to move and the moving men were carrying it in and then dared each other to open it!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

wow I love it. I've been trying to get my husband to make me one forever. Just a coffin in general and I kept thinking what on earth will I do with it if he does it will take up so much space and I already have a huge amount of Halloween stuff. I didn't even think about storing some of the tons of Halloween stuff in the coffin. GREAT IDEA!!!!


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh I would use that cooler all year round!!! It wouldn't even suprise our crowd if I showed up with a coffin cooler in tow to all our get togethers...LOL....I soooo want one!!!


----------



## JasonM (Aug 18, 2010)

Fantastic work there.


----------

